# textfeld lässt sich nicht mehr vergrößern



## engel272 (2. April 2008)

Hilfe,
ich habe in ein Textfeld zu viel Text eingefügt. Es erscheint also unten rechts ein rotes Plus-Zeichen. Normalerweise kann man mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug das Textfeld größer ziehen ohne, dass eine scalierung oder verzerrung statt findet. 

Bei mir verschiebt sich nur der gesamte Text und beim zweiten versuch kopiert er den übrigen Text in ein neues Textfeld. 

Wie kann ich das ändern, bzw. das Textfeld größer ziehen? ich habe die vermutung, dass irgendwie mein textfeld in einem pfad ist, obwohl ich ein stink normales Textfeld gezogen habe.

hilfe. ich kann so gar nicht weiter arbeiten......
danke für eure hilfe...


----------



## mreball (3. April 2008)

Auch wenn ich nicht erkennen kann welches Programm und OS Du verwendest, habe ich trotzdem einen Rat: Einen neuen Textrahmen erstellen und den Text noch mal reinkopieren und schon kannst Du weiter arbeiten...


----------

